

Will the new iPhone actually make video calling popular? - muratmutlu
http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2010/01/is-the-new-iphone-about-to-make-video-calling-mobile-tv-popular/

======
byoung2
I doubt video calling will work very well on AT&T. Sprint's HTC EVO will have
a front-facing camera, and with 4G the experience will be better, but the
iPhone is bound to be more popular anyway.

